# MP in the Navy



## George89 (28 Mar 2011)

Hi everyone. Around 2 weeks ago I received word that I have an offer for me for a 5 year contract as a Military Police. The Captain at the recruiting center told me that I will be assigned to the Navy after training.

I thought that the MP's were a unified unit and went wherever needed. So being told Navy, I was a bit confused.

If I am in fact destined for the Navy, does anyone have any tips on what it is like more particularly for the MP trade. My basic training will be late April, so I don't even think I will be ready for duty for around a year. Does anyone have any idea why I was assigned a specific element (Navy).

Thank you

Eric


----------



## medicineman (28 Mar 2011)

You have to have a Distinctive Environmental Uniform besides patrol blacks - just happens you got the Navy element.  It's just a uniform, doesn't mean you're going to either coast...yet.  I wouldn't get all wrapped around the axle about it - lots of non-Navy folks here on this Navy Base.

MM


----------



## George89 (28 Mar 2011)

Okay that makes sense. So when I am promoted to Corporal after training, I will technically be "Leading Seaman" no matter what base I'm on?

Also does that mean I get to wear the famous White dress uniform?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2011)

George89 said:
			
		

> Okay that makes sense. So when I am promoted to Corporal after training, I will technically be "Leading Seaman" no matter what base I'm on?
> 
> Also does that mean I get to wear the famous White dress uniform?



Why not concentrate on just passing training first.


----------



## Pusser (28 Mar 2011)

George89 said:
			
		

> Okay that makes sense. So when I am promoted to Corporal after training, I will technically be "Leading Seaman" no matter what base I'm on?
> 
> Also does that mean I get to wear the famous White dress uniform?



But in answer to your question, yes, you will be promoted to leading seaman and you will get a white uniform to wear - not that it's really practical for chasing bad guys over fences  ;D


----------



## George89 (28 Mar 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> But in answer to your question, yes, you will be promoted to leading seaman and you will get a white uniform to wear - not that it's really practical for chasing bad guys over fences  ;D



Thank you !!

Will I always be under the ranking of the Navy? Or can that change at some point? Also..any pros/cons of Navy compared to the other elements?


----------



## yoman (28 Mar 2011)

George89 said:
			
		

> Thank you !!
> 
> Also..any pros/cons of Navy compared to the other elements?



The uniform is better looking  :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (28 Mar 2011)

Actually, MPs have their own back patrol dress, since apparently wearing the same functional clothes as any other CF trade harms their egos due to the lack of look-cool factor.


----------



## Mtl432 (29 Mar 2011)

> Also..any pros/cons of Navy compared to the other elements?



Yes this way everytime some PTE or OS calls you corparal... you can say "Do I look like a F***ing Corporal to you?"
Ussually gets some pretty funny looks on their faces.


----------



## Dissident (29 Mar 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Actually, MPs have their own back patrol dress, since apparently wearing the same functional clothes as any other CF trade harms their egos due to the lack of look-cool factor.



I was not expecting this from you, or did I miss a smiley somewhere? This is rather underwhelming, especially since very valid points have been made by others regarding this topic.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Mar 2011)

Yes, perhaps there should be a smiley  :

I am of the opinion that we now have mPs, where we really need Mps (or, better yet, a provost corps).

Many initiatives over the years have served to de-militarize the Military Police and covert them into police who happen to wear military uniforms, to the detriment of the CF.


----------



## MP 811 (29 Mar 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Actually, MPs have their own back patrol dress, since apparently wearing the same functional clothes as any other CF trade harms their egos due to the lack of look-cool factor.



Actually, I wear OPD because im ordered to wear OPD....not because it "looks cool" or strokes my ego and makes me "any better" than the rest of the forces......because believe me, it doesn't.  Personally, i'd much rather be wearing CADPAT but I do what i'm told......period.  So I wear black...big deal.  You seem to have a bigger issue with it than anyone I know..again speaking personally, it's just another uniform that I have to keep clean and iron, one I can do without.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Mar 2011)

On re-reading what I wrote, I should clarify (or possibly risk inserting my other foot into my mouth, but that's enver stopped me before).

My complaint is not with the MPs doing their job; it is with the senior leadership of the MPs that have shifted focus and, to my mind, lost focus on what an MP capability should be delivering to the CF.  The MP patrol dress (demanded by that senior leadership) is a symptom of that mindset.

There is always going to be a tension between the M and P in the MP branch; to my mind, though, the emphasis on P is providing a capability to patrol the PMQ patch, at the expense of the M support capability needed.


----------



## CountDC (29 Mar 2011)

understood DAP but I have to disagree with the P providing capability to patrol the PMQ patch as they sure don't patrol our patch too often.  Maybe between the Tmmies down the road and the office they forget to swing through the Q's? ;D


----------



## George89 (29 Mar 2011)

Thanks for all the info guy's.

Went a bit off topic but, interesting to read nonetheless. 

Being a MP with a NAVY element, and being "Leading Seaman" instead of Corporal, is there any fallbacks or disadvantages that can have on you? Are there things you cannot do that a "Corporal" MP can? Other than possible jokes...


----------



## Dissident (29 Mar 2011)

No.


----------



## hugh19 (29 Mar 2011)

Actually as a LS you will be able to look down your nose at army and air force types and remind them that you are in the senior service and they are not. ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Mar 2011)

But remember that the Leading Seaman always die first.....  ;D


----------



## MP 811 (29 Mar 2011)

George89 said:
			
		

> Being a MP with a NAVY element, and being "Leading Seaman" instead of Corporal, is there any fallbacks or disadvantages that can have on you? Are there things you cannot do that a "Corporal" MP can? Other than possible jokes...



George, there are no advantages or disadvantages.  As a Navy Leading Seaman, you may find yourself in a field platoon, or an air force base.........it doesn't matter.  Nor does it matter that your a Leading Seaman and the other guy is a Corporal, your still the same rank.  You'll be doing the same thing as the other guy......don't get wrapped around your rank sounding "different" than everyone else.  Believe me, nobody cares.


----------



## George89 (29 Mar 2011)

just me... said:
			
		

> George, there are no advantages or disadvantages.  As a Navy Leading Seaman, you may find yourself in a field platoon, or an air force base.........it doesn't matter.  Nor does it matter that your a Leading Seaman and the other guy is a Corporal, your still the same rank.  You'll be doing the same thing as the other guy......don't get wrapped around your rank sounding "different" than everyone else.  Believe me, nobody cares.



Thanks for the information. Appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Mar 2011)

sledge said:
			
		

> Actually as a LS you will be able to look down your nose at army and air force types and remind them that you are in the senior service and they are not. ;D



Funny thing.  My Regiment and its sister Regiment in the Infantry, celebrated their 100th Anniversary's in 1983.  If you are the senior service, why are you only turning 100 in the past year?  Someone's math is off.


----------



## Snakedoc (29 Mar 2011)

Mtl432 said:
			
		

> Yes this way everytime some PTE or OS calls you corparal... you can say "Do I look like a F***ing Corporal to you?"
> Ussually gets some pretty funny looks on their faces.



Uh.....this where that same Pte or OS probably graduated from the same BMQ as the LS MP a week ago?  haha

The Navy rank slip-ons worn by all three elements of MPs in patrol dress doesn't help with figuring out the proper rank differentiation either (for badged members on duty obviously).



_Edited for clarity_


----------



## hugh19 (29 Mar 2011)

GW, the military inherited its traditions from the UK. hence the navy is the senior service.


----------



## Pusser (29 Mar 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Funny thing.  My Regiment and its sister Regiment in the Infantry, celebrated their 100th Anniversary's in 1983.  If you are the senior service, why are you only turning 100 in the past year?  Someone's math is off.



The Navy has always been the senior service - says so in A-AD-200-000/AG-00 (The Honours Flag and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces).  It's also important to note that the Navy claims seniority on behalf of the service, while the Army claims it by individual unit.

However, to "show the math," understand that the formation of the Navy in service to the monarch dates back to the 14th Century.  The formation of a standing army (what we would now call the Regular Force) only dates to the 18th Century.  Prior to that, army units were largely privately raised and usually only for specific campaigns, after which they were disbanded.  Although much has been made of the establishment of an independent Canadian Naval Service in 1910, it really wasn't that independent.  The Admiralty was still in charge of many aspects and considered the fledgling RCN merely an adjunct of a larger Imperial Navy (one of the reasons a proposal for a Canadian naval ensign was refused at that time).  In fact the Navel Service Act specifically passed direct control of the RCN to the RN under certain circumstances.  As a result of all this, the Navy claims a heritage going back at least 700 years.  That trumps the Army by quite a bit.


----------



## Snakedoc (29 Mar 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Funny thing.  My Regiment and its sister Regiment in the Infantry, celebrated their 100th Anniversary's in 1983.  If you are the senior service, why are you only turning 100 in the past year?  Someone's math is off.



Also regiment's are individual military units, not an organized 'service' in the traditional sense per se.


_(Pusser beat me to the punch, also his explanation is much more detailed)_


----------



## medicineman (29 Mar 2011)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> The Navy rank slip-ons worn by all three elements of MPs in patrol dress doesn't help with figuring out the proper rank differentiation either (for badged members on duty obviously).
> _Edited for clarity_



That's why I look at their name tag before addressing them - like the combat nametags, there's an elemental indicator on it.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (29 Mar 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> .......  As a result of all this, the Navy claims a heritage going back at least 700 years.  That trumps the Army by quite a bit.



It is so kool that the Canadian Navy predates the discovery of the Americas.   >

I guess we can forget about the Crusades.


----------



## Pusser (29 Mar 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is so kool that the Canadian Navy predates the discovery of the Americas.   >
> 
> I guess we can forget about the Crusades.



I just looked it up and I seem to have made a small mistake.  The Navy can only trace its direct lineage back to the 16th Century (what's 300 years between friends?).  Nevertheless that's still two centuries ahead of the Army.  Today's Army cannot trace its lineage back to the Crusades.  As I said before, prior to the 18th Century, there was no standing army.  Units were raised privately and for specific campaigns, not for permanent service. 

Dolphin 35


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Mar 2011)

Back on topic please.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

